# bank fishing lake conroe



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Good morning
Im new to this site.Just wondering if anybody let my know of a good place to do some bank fishing on lake conroe
thanks


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

look at your private messages


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Go to FM1375 New Waverly exit go west several mile just before the lake
on the left is Cagle Camprounds theres a small fee but there's picnic tables
shade trees and lots of shoreline to fish from


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

FISHNNUTT said:


> Go to FM1375 New Waverly exit go west several mile just before the lake
> on the left is Cagle Camprounds theres a small fee but there's picnic tables
> shade trees and lots of shoreline to fish from


Used to could fish at the end of FM830. Right before it runs into the lake on the right. May have changed by now. IDK


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, Cagle is great. Lots of shoreline and well worth the small fee. A couple of rods and some good natural or prepared baits should net some catfish early morning or night fishing. Good luck.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2009)

Is calge good for camping in a tent or is it more for RV campers?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Full hook ups for RV's, each site also has a nice tent pad. Very nice, quiet park.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

*bank fishing conroe*

Thanks for all the tips .went back today and fished couple off spots on 105 bagged some nice sized perch.I will continue to try different spots.Im used to fishing livingston dam but have to get out of my comfort zone and fine some more honey holes.I am really impressed with this site and the folks on this site GOD BLESS THE TRUE FISHER MAN- FISHERWOMAN who dont mind passing on good tips to others
IN YOUR DEBT 
LONGHORN DADDY HOOK-EM HORNS


----------

